# My idea for OP corners



## ChickenWrap (Feb 8, 2014)

I am sure I am not the first person to think of this, but what I have been messing around with is using both the modified Y-perm (without the F and F') along with the regular Y-perm. This makes alot of setup moves easier for me. Is there any reason I shouldn't use this?


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 8, 2014)

Use it. Also, use J perms.

The regular Y perm is the modified one with a setup anyway, so you're not breaking any "rules". I think most people who are relatively fast with OP corners use this.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 8, 2014)

Do you have a good Ja perm? I only know Jb, but the alg I know (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) requires me to do a y2 if I use it for OP corners.


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Do you have a good Ja perm? I only know Jb, but the alg I know (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) requires me to do a y2 if I use it for OP corners.



R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 8, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Do you have a good Ja perm? I only know Jb, but the alg I know (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) requires me to do a y2 if I use it for OP corners.



I use Twizzle linkL U2 L' U' L U2 R' U L' U' R
. Some other ones you could use are:

Twizzle linkz R U R' D R2 U' R U R2 U' D' z'

Twizzle link U L U' F R U R' F2 L F L2 

Twizzle linkU2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U .

Edit: Those are Jb perms that don't require you to do a y2. Use Username's alg for Ja.


----------



## Goosly (Feb 8, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> the alg I know (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) requires me to do a y2 if I use it for OP corners.



Do U2 instead of y2. I use the same one


----------



## Escher (Feb 8, 2014)

R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 is pretty useful for OP too.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 9, 2014)

Escher said:


> R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 is pretty useful for OP too.



I can see the use in this, but how when you know when you need to use it (based on your memorization)?


----------



## Goosly (Feb 9, 2014)

^ You can use it to shoot to RUB, instead of using R' F' (J-perm) F R


----------



## TDM (Feb 9, 2014)

Goosly said:


> ^ You can use it to shoot to RUB, instead of using R' F' (J-perm) F R


Or you could use R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2, which becomes *R'* U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F *R'*.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2014)

Escher said:


> R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U2 is pretty useful for OP too.



Do you like it better than Twizzle linkR' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'? The L and U2 turns would probably slow me down too much...

edit: damn ninjas


----------



## Escher (Feb 9, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Do you like it better than R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R'? The L and U2 turns would probably slow me down too much...
> 
> edit: damn ninjas



Yeah, I personally really dislike having any more than one R' in a row in an alg just because of the forced regrip which you can almost never have a nice way of getting around, and the same is even worse for the final R' U' R' F R'. That's probably not a clear explanation but I'm sure you get my meaning. Edit: played with it a bit more, you can have a decent execution if you don't mind finishing with your palm facing more upwards. I still find the start a little awkward but there might be a way round it.

My execution for the <R, U, L> alg would look a little like this in ETM: R' U R U2' r' R' F R F' r U2', except that the latter part during the sledgehammer has a bit of an x in to make the ending smoother.


----------

